# Red Reset Button



## Dagwood (Apr 24, 2012)

Will I lose my recordings if I use the red reset button? Also will this improve the speed of my HR22-100?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Dagwood said:


> Will I lose my recordings if I use the red reset button? Also will this improve the speed of my HR22-100?


No, you shouldn't lose your recordings with a red button reset (RBR). A menu reset if preferred if you can help it, but sometimes an RBR is your only choice.

As for the speed, I guess it depends. You can try it and see if it helps any. Some users report that clearing the NVRAM can speed things up. To clear the NVRAM, tune to channel 1 and wait about 30 seconds to allow everything "behind the scenes" to load. Then press RED, RED, BLUE, BLUE, YELLOW, GREEN. If you're successful, you will see "NVRAM FLASH CLEARED"

Good Luck!


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Go Beavs said:


> .........A menu reset if preferred if you can help it, but sometimes an RBR is your only choice.


Why is the menu reset preferred?

From the DirecTV website, it looks like they prefers the RBR (see the link below):

*How do I reset my receiver?* On some DIRECTV receivers there is a reset button inside of the access card door. If your receiver has a reset button, you can simply press it to reset your receiver. If there is not a button inside the access card door or pressing the button does not correct the problem, try these steps to reset your receiver:

Leave the receiver box on. 
Unplug the receiver from the electrical outlet. (If your receiver's light is still on, you have pulled the wrong plug.) 
Leave the receiver unplugged for 15 seconds. 
Reconnect it to the electrical outlet and return to normal viewing. 
If you are still having problems, you can find more help in the Troubleshooting section of our Technical Forums at forums.directv.com, or you can call us at 1-800-531-5000 and select the option for technical assistance.

Link to above web post:
http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/256/p/21/session/L3RpbWUvMTMzNTI1MjU3Ni9zaWQvSzQ0cG5xV2s=

I have never seen why the menu reset is better than the Red Button Reset.

Best wishes!


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> Some users report that clearing the NVRAM can speed things up.


What's stored in NVRAM? Is there a downside to doing this?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No downside to doing it occasionally, but I'd avoid doing it a lot, don't do it daily or weekly or anything. Not sure what's stored there, I figure some of it has to do with active content.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

allenn said:


> Why is the menu reset preferred?
> 
> From the DirecTV website, it looks like they prefers the RBR (see the link below):
> 
> ...


One advantage is that you don't have to get up to do it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have heard from a Directv Technician in the Technical Department that a Menu Reset does a more "Graceful Shutdown" allowing Housekeeping Tasks and Activities to be Concluded and is Better on your hard drive than an RBR.

Also, if you can't do a Menu Reset (your DVR is hung up) then the Next Best Way is an RBR.

Pulling the Power Cord is the last and the hardest and most damaging thing for your hard drive and if done enough it can damage your hard drive.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

allenn said:


> Why is the menu reset preferred?


Because it does a proper shutdown of running processes on the box.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Throckmorton said:


> What's stored in NVRAM? Is there a downside to doing this?


I haven't heard of any downside to doing it.

It quits sending out a lot of information that the DVR really doesn't need so it doesn't have to do as much work to process the Commands.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, a menu reset gives the DVR time to do some housekeeping before it shuts down. On a standalone receiver, there's probably not much difference between the two.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

allenn said:


> Why is the menu reset preferred?
> 
> From the DirecTV website, it looks like they prefers the RBR (see the link below):
> 
> ...


An RBR is ok for a receiver but necessarily for a DVR...the difference being the hard drive. It's not usually a good idea to suddenly power cycle a hard drive in your computer and that's what a DVR is. Actually, both a DVR and a standalone receiver are both Linux computers. It's just that the DVR has the drive.

You don't know what it's doing when you hit the button and it certainly doesn't have time to close out read/write operations or complete general shut down housekeeping of the hard drive.

I understand the website says this is the way to restart a receiver. It should differentiate between a receiver and DVR but it doesn't. I believe that hitting the RBR is like playing Russian roulette. It's not going to be a problem most of the time but it only takes once where it's in the middle of writing to the drive, the RBR button gets pressed, and now there corrupt data that can cause with problems with operation and performance.

For a DVR, just like any other computer, it's always better to let the OS shut down the system than just hitting the reset button.

Mike


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Dagwood said:


> Will I lose my recordings if I use the red reset button? Also will this improve the speed of my HR22-100?


The ONLY time you should use RBR is when your receiver is lock up, frozen, not responding.

If those conditions are not met, you should do a Menu/Reset.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I really don't think there is much difference from a home computer.
When at all possible use the the Windows shut down(soft reset). If you are having program issues that prevent it, press and hold the power button (RBR). If it is totally unresponsive, yank the power or battery for a minute or two.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> The ONLY time you should use RBR is when your receiver is lock up, frozen, not responding.
> 
> If those conditions are not met, you should do a Menu/Reset.


EXACTLY!!!


----------

